# New Jointer Options



## nxtgeneration (Feb 22, 2016)

I've been in the market for a used jointer for awhile now with little luck. Used power tools are few and far between in my area so I started to think about getting new. A used one did show up within the last few weeks and it got me thinking its time to stop putting this off since I have a bunch of rough sawn lumber that I need to get milled up. So, does anyone of any insight on these three options that I'm currently pondering. Also, I do not have 220V so my options are limited (so is my wallet).

1: New Grizzly G0813 - $545 + $89 S/H = $634
http://www.grizzly.com/products/6-Jointer-with-Knock-Down-Stand/G0813?utm_campaign=zPage&utm_source=grizzly.com

2: New Rigid JP0610 - $599
http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-6-Amp-6-1-8-in-Corded-Jointer-Planer-JP0610/202269174

3: Used Jet JJ-6C SDX - Asking price of $600 (retail is $900-$950). They say its only been used a handful of times but I have not seen it in person nor have I seen pictures. It is located about 1 hour from me.
http://www.acmetools.com/shop/tools/jet-6-inch-jointer-708457dxk

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

I have about 10 Grizzly machines, some replaced/upgraded Pre 70's Deltas and Powermatics, and I am very satisfied with them the jointer I have is a G490 ir is an 8 inch long bed, I really like it

The Rigid looks okay, but it looks like a plastic base, guess it would be okay but it also kind of looks chincy too, I prefer steel or cast iron, but that is just my opinion


----------



## UnleveledDesigns (Oct 16, 2017)

I've been doing a lot of research on this myself. The Grizzly I have not looked at but between the rigid and the Jet (both were on my list) I prefered the Jet from all the reviews I read. The 2 biggest selling points were the increased amperage, will be able to handle some of the harder woods a little better and the Quick swap knives from what I understand the Jet does a really good job with this. Another thing i preferred on the jet was the longer table. 


My dad owns the rigid that he got second hand and he is perfectly happy with it for occasional use.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Check into the Grizzly, I have no interest in the company but their tools are as good as the rest of them, the are direct importers and eliminate the middle man

If you look real close I wouldn't doubt they are from the same factory, just minor differences


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

I would spend a little more and get this machine. http://www.grizzly.com/products/6-X-46-Jointer-w-Spiral-Cutterhead/G0452Z You will never regret getting a spiral cutter head and it meets your 120v requirement.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I have the Jet you referenced. It has performed very well, no complaints. Smooth, not too noisy, and very solid. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## nxtgeneration (Feb 22, 2016)

retfr8flyr said:


> I would spend a little more and get this machine. http://www.grizzly.com/products/6-X-46-Jointer-w-Spiral-Cutterhead/G0452Z You will never regret getting a spiral cutter head and it meets your 120v requirement.


hmm...That is not a bad price. Is there a large advantage to spiral vs the standard knives?

Also, the used Jet sold yesterday so that is out. I really am leaning towards the grizzly but I do have a bunch of gift cards I'd be able to burn up on the rigid, rather than fork over the cash.

I see grizzly has an 8"x72" 3hp on clearance ($875) if anyone is looking that direction.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I owned that 8" Grizzly*



nxtgeneration said:


> hmm...That is not a bad price. Is there a large advantage to spiral vs the standard knives?
> 
> Also, the used Jet sold yesterday so that is out. I really am leaning towards the grizzly but I do have a bunch of gift cards I'd be able to burn up on the rigid, rather than fork over the cash.
> 
> I see grizzly has an 8"x72" 3hp on clearance ($875) if anyone is looking that direction.


I owned it briefly, bought it new but my plans changed, and I sold it for very little "loss". It was smooth as silk and plenty of power AND the tables are long enough for any woodworking I would do. I loved it and for the price, lots of machine for the money!


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

Do a little searching about spiral cutter heads and you will find that they are a huge advantage over regular blades. A spiral head will leave less marks and tear out, especially with figured wood and will be much quieter running than blades. To change a blade you just rotate it in it's housing, you can do that 3 times per blade, that's it, no measuring and such that you have to do with blades. I have an 12 inch jointer/planer combo machine with a spiral head and I can actually hold a conversation with someone, while it's cutting a board. I would never own a straight blade head again.


----------



## nxtgeneration (Feb 22, 2016)

retfr8flyr said:


> Do a little searching about spiral cutter heads and you will find that they are a huge advantage over regular blades. A spiral head will leave less marks and tear out, especially with figured wood and will be *much quieter running than blades*. To change a blade you just rotate it in it's housing, you can do that 3 times per blade, that's it, no measuring and such that you have to do with blades. I have an 12 inch jointer/planer combo machine with a spiral head and I can actually hold a conversation with someone, while it's cutting a board. I would never own a straight blade head again.


I think you just sold myself and my wife on the spiral head. I do all of my work in our garage that is directly adjacent to the kitchen and living room. She does not appreciate it when I fire up the planer when she is trying to watch tv.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

You may want to think about selling your planer and getting a jointer/planer combo machine with a spiral cutting head. I really enjoy mine and it's not difficult to change over from planer to jointer. I can see in a busy shop the advantage of separate machines but in my home garage shop with all the space limitations and no real time constraints, a combo machine is a life saver. You can also get a much larger jointer going combo then you could afford going separates. It will cost you more initially but will be well worth it in the long run, especially when you factor in the noise running you current planer. Grizzly makes a good machine http://www.grizzly.com/products/12-...34Z?utm_campaign=zPage&utm_source=grizzly.com and Jet makes a better one https://www.amazon.com/JJP-12HH-12-Inch-Jointer-Helical-Cutterhead/dp/B0035JK65C Jet usually has 10% off sales this time of the year. I have the Baileigh Industrial machine https://www.baileigh.com/industrial-jointer-planer-jp-1250 but they have changed versions from the one I have and I don't know anything about the new version, although it looks a lot like the Jet machine now.


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

I have the Grizzly G0452Z. Never a minute's trouble with it. My only regret is that I bought a 6" planer rather than a larger one. I never used one with knives, but I couldn't be more pleased with the helical head. The cut is so smooth I tend to get careless about grain direction. And the cutters are four-sided, so if one gets nicked it's easy to rotate. I agree with retfr8flyr when he speaks of the merits of helical heads. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Pros and cons on the jointers shown. 
Jointers are simple machines that should last a hobby woodworker a lifetime. 
With that said, the Ridgid unit comes with their lifetime service pledge. It sounds great, it’s a benefit, but you probably will never use it. So actually, very little benefit. 
The Jet unit would be my choice primarily because it reads well and has a good long bed for a 6”.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I just missed out on a jointer someone had listed on CL for $60.. 
Because it was so inexpensive I've convinced myself that it HAD TO BE junk not worth the asking price. That's my continuous operating theory about tools and equipment deals I miss out on.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I was all set to purchase a spiral head planer then popped up a Rigid 13" straight blade deal for less than half the price new ..
Perhaps someday I'll make the change over when I grow tired of swapping blades or using a hand plane to fix the nicks my old blades currently have. 
I'm pretty sure I can get what I paid for the old one even with the nicks .


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

allpurpose said:


> I was all set to purchase a spiral head planer then popped up a Rigid 13" straight blade deal for less than half the price new ..
> Perhaps someday I'll make the change over when I grow tired of swapping blades or using a hand plane to fix the nicks my old blades currently have.
> I'm pretty sure I can get what I paid for the old one even with the nicks .


You can just shift your knives about 1/8-3/16 so they will over lap the nicks and you will never know they are there until the next nail or staple

I got so POed when I was going to save some money on "hidden" wood on a project and bought some 2/4s when I jointed them on my then brand new jointer and didn't think to look for nails or staples I found the staples they had driven in the 2x4s to hold the plastic cover on the bundle of wood


----------



## nxtgeneration (Feb 22, 2016)

I went ahead and ordered a G0452Z today. They are backordered but they anticipate the warehouse will get them in on the 16th. I sure hope that is true because I'm already getting antsy waiting for it.


----------



## EdH (Nov 20, 2017)

I checked the ratings on the Ridgid and the majority are positive. A plus is the warranty. I'm not sure if you can switch it to spiral.


----------



## nxtgeneration (Feb 22, 2016)

EdH said:


> I checked the ratings on the Ridgid and the majority are positive. A plus is the warranty. I'm not sure if you can switch it to spiral.


I went with the Grizzly and have been very happy with it. Like everything else, I wish it was bigger and more powerful but realistically this is all I need. Its performed great!


----------

